# Oatmeal in protein shake???



## peach_lover (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi every body,, ​
​
Is it ok if I add a serving of oatmeal to my protein shake in the shaker while I use *cold water* here or should I put the oatmeal in a hot water first?​
​
Thanks​


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2004)

It's perfectly fine if you can deal with the taste and sucking down oats.  I put a cup of oats in my morning protein shake, and I love it.


----------



## hawk05 (Nov 24, 2004)

I put raw oats in my shake most of the time.  I use a blender though.  Isn't exactly the best tasting, buts its OK.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 24, 2004)

just put ya 2 scoops of whey in a pint glass, add cold water and mix (in other words make ya protein shake 1st) then measure out half a mug of oats and drop it into your protein shake, mix it well and enjoy! (if you can)

i've found the thicker the shake the better, as the oats sit well in the shake rather than all sink to the bottom, once you get used to it its nothing, i actually love my met-rx/oats shakes (met-rx do a protein called supreme whey, strawberry its really thick and its the best for oat shakes!)

peace


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

Absolutely nothing wrong with that.  My PWO meal is 2 scoops of whey and 1 cup of oats.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 24, 2004)

I stuff my self with oats pre workout.  Then stuff myself with rice post workout.   SOmetimes i switch it up depending on what time i hit the gym.  I used to put oatmeal in my protein shakes, im kind of sick of it now though.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I put raw oats in my shake all the time as well.  I blend a bunch of junk together, tastes great.  Can't taste the oats at all, they just make it thicker and yummier.


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

I used to make a protein oat pudidng for my post workout shake 

Microwave oats w/ water
let the oats cool and leave in fridge
add whey protein and cold water to the cold oats and enjoy!


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

well fack me . I thought this guy was crazy ! I guess I am . I guess I need to try this tomorrow morning ! oatmeal and freaking shake , here I COMMMMMMMMMMMEEE! oh shit , I must not forget the damn egg whites!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I must not forget the damn egg whites!


Go for it - as long as it is not immediately post-workout (eggs post-workout will only hinder the absorption of the whey).... 

And as long as they are cooked!  ---> READ ME


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

what if I put them all in the blender? Protein + water + oatmeal...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2004)

b_eisa said:
			
		

> what if I put them all in the blender? Protein + water + oatmeal...


As long as the oatmeal is rolled oats it means they are pre-cooked and do not need cooking then that is fine.. But use cold water as warm water is not too good for post-workout intake of whey (you want the whey to be biologically functional at this point - and high temperatures can stop this).


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Emmy,,, 

What ever I would say to thank you, still you deserve more...


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

but emmy I will do this shake for pre-workout not for post workout.. I will go for banana to feed my self with cerbs after my workout..


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok emmy,, 

I am drinking my pre-workout shake now.  It is 2 servings of oat (70 g) and 44 g or protein.. 

Going to gym now,, bye


----------



## peach_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok Emma,, 

I am drinking my pre-workout shake now. It is 2 servings of oat (70 g) and 44 g protein.. 

Going to gym now,, bye


----------



## simbh (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok , I tried the experience this morning . It was actually good , cuz it saved me about 15 minutes , the 15 mins I needed to print my freaking paper for my morning class 

I put about 3/4 of a cup with 2 scoop of my designer whey , with about 1 cup of milk with 2 ice cubes. Oh ya , I added about 3 egg whites in there raw. LOL. It tasted pretty good though. Only one thing , 1/2 of the freaking oatmeal was in the bottom and it was a hella compact. Apparts that , I was pretty please with the result. I still prefer my cooked oatmeal with my sugar-free homemade jam .

It will be very helpfull for those 8am classes... Thx lots guys.

Now Im eating my morning snack , cottage cheese with my jam and a side of tuna ! Damn I hate tuna.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

b_eisa said:
			
		

> what if I put them all in the blender? Protein + water + oatmeal...


That plus a fruit is my everyday breakfast. If i need to up fats, i throw in a tbsp of olive oil and use milk instead of water when i am on a bulk. Time to prepare, drink AND clean the blender = less than 5 mins!! It makes my morning soooo much easier and hassle free!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing wrong with that. My PWO meal is 2 scoops of whey and 1 cup of oats.


Same here


----------

